# Nolvadex best PCT?



## NYModernMan (Dec 31, 2017)

From all the research I've done so far, a nolva or nolva/clomid PCT seems to be the top contender. Haven't started first cycle yet, but I'm trying to get everything in place beforehand. Opinions on this after a Test only cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2017)

Hcg blast then clomid nolva is the best imo


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

All the info you need.


----------



## NYModernMan (Dec 31, 2017)

Alright, thanks. Ive read up on some people using nothing but HCG as needed, but I wanted to get a proper PCT with experience


----------

